# verdammter scheiss zimmerbrunnen *grrrr*



## Markus (20 September 2009)

hallo leute,

also ich habe mir hier einen wirklich hübschen brunnen angeschafft, und mit ihm aber auch ne menge probleme... 

also das ding ist ein ca. 1m hoher edelstahlkubus, also kein so ein kitschiges ding mit blümchen und son kram...

wenn ich normales wasser einfülle, dann funktioniert er ganz gut, das waser läuft recht gleichmäsig an allen vier seiten der säule herunter.

soblad ich dann dieses mitgeliferte brunnegift reinschütte damit da keine algen und so wachsen, läuft das wasser an allen vier seiten "V-förmig" herunter, scheinbar erhöht dieses gift die oberlächenspannung derart das der brunnen nicht mehr funktioniert...

wenn ich nun frei nach "jungend forscht" ca ein schnapsglas spülmitel in die ca. 25liter wasser kippe, dann schäumt das zwar kurz aber der brunnen funktioniert wieder weil die oberflächenspannung weg ist...

ergebniss:
spülmittel neutralisiert die auswirkung des brunnengefites auf die oberflächenspannung, aber es stinkt und gibt ne riesensauerei...

inzwischen spiele ich mit dem gedanken das teil komplett mit destilliertem wasser zu befüllen, dann brauche ich ja euch kein brunnegift mehr da reinschütten...

frage:
ist die oberflächenspannung von destiliertem wasser anders als die von normalem wasser?

grundsätzlich habe ich da noch ein problem mit dem wasser, es plätschert unten zu laut da es etwas unruhig ist, mit einer trägeren flüssigkeit könnte man da sicher etwas mehr ruhe reinbekommen...

hat da wer ne idee?
ich dachte schon an sonneblumenöl, es wäre immerhin geruchsneutral.
aber irgendwas sagt mir das das wieder ne doofe idee ist... 

also ich meine das da oben wirklich ernst, diese blöde blechdose treibt mich grad in den wahnsinn, wäre schön wenn ihr ein paar gute ideen habt...


----------



## Markus (20 September 2009)

hier noch ein bild von dem teufelsturm:

http://homestyles.tradoria.de/product/galerie/44052242/53237572


----------



## Hermann (20 September 2009)

das billigste 15 w 40 beim restpostenhändler um die ecke 
das plätschert nicht, algen wachsen auch nicht und das pümpchen ist immer gut geschmiert


----------



## Markus (20 September 2009)

aber ich denke 15w40 ist nicht geruchsneutral, das dings steht ja nicht bei uns in der wrkstatt...


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2009)

Ich würde einen halbwegs vernünftigen Whisky empfehlen. Allerdings muß man ständig nachregulieren, weil sonst der Alkoholgehalt stetig sinkt. Riechen sollte das ganz gut, aber der Aufenthalt im Raum wird sicher die Fahrtüchtigkeit nach einiger Zeit erheblich beeinträchtigen. Schmecken wird das noch besser, du wirst oft Besuch haben.


----------



## Hermann (20 September 2009)

http://www.wunder-baum.de/index.php


----------



## Markus (20 September 2009)

scheibar ist die sonnblumenölidee noch lange nicht die dümmste...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würde einen halbwegs vernünftigen Whisky empfehlen. Allerdings muß man ständig nachregulieren, weil sonst der Alkoholgehalt stetig sinkt. Riechen sollte das ganz gut, aber der Aufenthalt im Raum wird sicher die Fahrtüchtigkeit nach einiger Zeit erheblich beeinträchtigen. Schmecken wird das noch besser, du wirst oft Besuch haben.



Ralle Whisky ist bei dir so eine Art Zaubermittel, hilft bei allem
wird zum waschen, spülen und saubermachen genutzt. Verfeinert
die speisen, hilft bei Krankheit, wird als blumendünger genutzt und und und 


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ralle Whisky ist bei dir so eine Art Zaubermittel, hilft bei allem
> wird zum waschen, spülen und saubermachen genutzt. Verfeinert
> die speisen, hilft bei Krankheit, wird als blumendünger genutzt und und und 



Babynahrung nicht zu vergessen! *ROFL*


----------



## dani (20 September 2009)

Da wäre doch Glycerin eine Idee, das Problem ist nur daß das Zeug hygroskopisch ist.
Ob die Pumpe das Mittel dann zirkulieren lassen kann 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerin



> Glycerin ist bei Raumtemperatur eine farb- und geruchlose, viskose und hygroskopische Flüssigkeit, die süßlich schmeckt. Sein süßer Geschmack führte auch zu seinem Namen, der von gr. _glykerós_ = _süß_ herrührt.[3] Die Herkunft von Glycerin kann unterschiedlich sein: petrochemisch oder aus natürlichen Fetten oder Ölen.


----------



## crash (20 September 2009)

Sonnenblumenöl wird doch schnell ranzig.
Die Pumpe in deinem Zierbrunnen ist sicherlich auch nicht ölbeständig.
Wird nicht einfach eine Ersatzflüssigkeit zu finden.


----------



## jabba (20 September 2009)

Probier odch mal ein paar Sachen aus für die Scheibenwaschanlage.
Die schäumen nicht so wie Spüli , verändern aber die Oberflächenspannung. Und dann noch welche mit Frostschutz probieren, wie die sich verhalten.
Ich würde dann immer nur ganz geringe mengen probieren, die Wirkung könnte man vorher mal auf einer glatten Platte (glas) probieren wie sich die Oberflächenspannung verändert.


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> grundsätzlich habe ich da noch ein problem mit dem wasser, es plätschert unten zu laut da es etwas unruhig ist, mit einer trägeren flüssigkeit könnte man da sicher etwas mehr ruhe reinbekommen...



Aber etwas plätschern soll er doch eigentlich, wozu genau stellst ihn dir denn sonst hin?


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2009)

Probier mal cetisil (Campingbedarf) um Algenbildung und Verkeimen zu verhindern.
1 Schnapsglas Spülmittel auf 25l ist definitiv zu viel!
Ich würd eher sagen 5-10 *Tropfen* sollten genügen.

Du kannst auf das Hygeniemittel von Venta (Luftwäscher) probieren.
Das ist allerdings vergleichsweise teuer!

Gruß
 Dieter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 September 2009)

Schau mal im Campingbedarf nach. In die Wohnmobiltanks wird auch etwas zum Haltbarmachen und zur Algenverhinderung gegeben (Silbernitrat??).


----------



## marlob (20 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würde einen halbwegs vernünftigen Whisky empfehlen. Allerdings muß man ständig nachregulieren, weil sonst der Alkoholgehalt stetig sinkt. Riechen sollte das ganz gut, aber der Aufenthalt im Raum wird sicher die Fahrtüchtigkeit nach einiger Zeit erheblich beeinträchtigen. Schmecken wird das noch besser, du wirst oft Besuch haben.


Du willst Whiskey in den Brunnen schütten :-( Ich werde sofort kommen und ihn von diesem schrecklichen Tod befreien und ihn selber trinken ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Du willst Whiskey in den Brunnen schütten :-( Ich werde sofort kommen und ihn von diesem schrecklichen Tod befreien und ihn selber trinken ;-)



Ralle hat mal im Chat erzählt das er das Zeug kistenweise ordert,
darum kann er damit lauter verückte Sachen machen. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir auch ein wenig sorgen um
Ralle.....


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir auch ein wenig sorgen um
> Ralle.....



Au ja, wie nett! *ROFL*


----------



## Paule (20 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> inzwischen spiele ich mit dem gedanken das teil komplett mit destilliertem wasser zu befüllen, dann brauche ich ja euch kein brunnegift mehr da reinschütten...


Also mein Zimmerbrunnen läuft seit Jahren mit destilliertem Wasser ohne Probleme.
Ist aber auch eine Nummer kleiner. 
Whisky wäre natürlich auch eine Variante, aber da meine Katze immer daraus säuft, lass ich das lieber.


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2009)

*Geheimrezept*

Hallo Markus,

versuche doch mal das hier, sollte doch bei Dir in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Verfügung stehen :

http://www.schopf-hygiene.com/de/schopf-hygiene/produkte/reinigungsmittel/sanitaer/deo-blocks-ozodor-beckensteine-duftpatrone.html

Und immer kräftig in den Brunnen pinkeln, da können niemals Algen entstehen ...

Sorry, das konnte ich mir mal wieder nicht verkneifen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 September 2009)

Sonnenblumenöl verharzt an der Luft sehr schnell. Würde ich daher nicht nehmen. Besser ist ein Öl, das nicht verharzt. Da fällt mir gerade nur Olivenöl ein. Rafiniertes Rapsöl (das billigste Öl im Supermarkt in den Literflaschen) verharzt auch nicht so schnell, ist ziemlich geruchsneutral und temperaturstabil. Sojaöl ist etwas dünnflüssiger, zum Verharzen kann ich nichts sagen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Waelder (21 September 2009)

Hmm es gibt von der Firma Venta so komische Raumbefeuchter, Die haben ein entkeimungsmittel bei, aber ob das was hilft ?

Übrigends hatte ich auch mal so ein ähnliches wasserspielzeug. Das hat am Anfang auch nur doof vor sich hingeplätschert. Lass das Ding mal ne Zeit rennen. Irgendwann (2 Wochen?) fliesst es def. richtig. War bei mir so.

Ansonsten kipp einfach Wodka zu, der ist relativ Neutral und sorgt auch für Fun 

oder 

... jetzt kommts ein Klostein. Der riecht je nach ausführung gut und desinfiziert. Aber ob das halt deinem Geschmack nahekommt ?  :sm11: ach ja das wasser wird dann auch schön bunt... blau oder so ?


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Hmm es gibt von der Firma Venta so komische Raumbefeuchter, Die haben ein entkeimungsmittel bei, aber ob das was hilft ?


 
Das hilft schon, ist mir aber zu teuer 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## crash (21 September 2009)

Gut geeignet ist auch Chlormethylisothiazolinon.
Das Zeug wirkt bestens und du brauchst für deine 25 Liter Wasser ca. 0,5 ml von dem Zeugs.


----------



## argv_user (21 September 2009)

Na dann versucht es doch mal mit Zitronensäure.
Läuft im Handel unter Entkalkungsmittel. Man muss
es ja nicht so stark dosieren wie es auf der Packung
steht. Da reicht eventuell die 10%-Dosis.

Hab aber noch nicht geprüft, wie es am Zimmerbrunnen abläuft.


----------



## Waelder (21 September 2009)

ähmmm z.Thema Chlormethylidingens war da nicht was ??

Das Ding mit dem orangen Warnzeichen.

Irgendwelche Kids oder Haustierchen zuhause nich so gut oder ?
Wenn ´de ärger mit nem Nachbarn hast vielleicht. Aber wegen dem würd ich mir mein zimmerbrunnen nicht verschenken......mit Chlormethylidingens drin logischerweise.

Cu Wälder


----------



## crash (21 September 2009)

Na das mitgelieferte Brunnengift wird auch nicht gesund sein.
Wenn du keine Algen und Bakterien haben willst musst du schon mit der großen Keule drauf hauen. 
Nur gegen Bakterien hilft ja auch etwas Silber.
Aber bei Algen oder vlt sogar Pilze da siehts schlecht aus.
pH-Wert über 10 anheben mögen Bakterien auch nicht,
ist aber auch wieder schlecht für Kind und Katze.


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

erst mal danke euch allen für die zahlreichen tipps!

grundsätzlich habe ich allerdings eine frage:
ist die oberflächenspannung von destilliertem wasser gelich wie die von leitungswasser?


falls ja, dann denke ich das es mit destillirtem wasser auf jeden fall zu einem sauberen fließbild kommt, und vermutlich auch ohne zusätzliche chemie nicht zu verschmutzungen kommt.


noch besser als das wasser wäre meiner meinung nach ein etwas viskosere flüssigkeit damit das ganze ding ruhierger wird. (es soll schon plätschern, aber ich mstrebe eher ein gleichmäsiges monotones "sprudeln" an, derzeit ist das ein eher aufregednes "hüpfen" durch verschiedene tonlagen)

also ggf. wäre noch das rapsöl denkbar, aber die frage ist ob meine pumpe das überlebt und wie das nach 6 monaten aussieht...

kann man dem wassser irgendwas beimischen? sowas wie gelatine?


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2009)

Aber destilliertes Wasser bleibt im Falle eines Brunnens sicher nicht lange steril. Durch Eintrag von außen wird das sicher bald auch wieder genug Nahrung für Algen und Bakterien enthalten.


----------



## Waelder (21 September 2009)

bei Rapsöl must Du eins bedenken. Das zeugs sammelt Staub und Dreck und Insekten usw. Das zu reinigen und entsorgen und ersetzen oh jeh. viel spass.
Hmm ....wobei dann als Frittieröl mit bestehendem inhalt ??

Wie gesagt lass das Ding mal ne woche laufen. Vielleicht erübrigt sich die andere chemie.


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt lass das Ding mal ne woche laufen. Vielleicht erübrigt sich die andere chemie.


 

ok, und sonst dekorier ich ihn hübsch mit gummibärchen und teste den gelatineeffekt...


----------



## Waelder (21 September 2009)

Heee neuer Ansatz :

Wie wärs mit ner UV Sterilisation ? Siehe : 

http://www.zierfische-bini.de/uv_lampen.htm

:sm22:


----------



## b1k86-DL (21 September 2009)

Hallo Markus,

mit destilliertem Wasser funktioniert meiner ohne Probleme seit ca. 3 Monate.

Habe nicht den gleichen aber einen ähnlichen.

Gruß Ben


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> grundsätzlich habe ich allerdings eine frage:
> ist die oberflächenspannung von destilliertem wasser gelich wie die von leitungswasser?
> ...



Hallo,

je reiner das Wasser, desto größer die Oberflächenspannung.

Fremdstoffe wie Mineralstoffe, Keime usw. stören den Zusammenhalt
der Wassermoleküle und setzen deshalb die Oberflächenspannung herab.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der Unterschied so groß ist, dass sich an Deinem
Zimmerbrunnen sichtbar ist.


----------



## argv_user (21 September 2009)

@Markus

Lass die Kiste doch mit normalem Leitungswasser laufen!
Bei uns laufen Kaffeemaschinen ohne Entkalken schon
seit Jahrzehnten (wir haben aber auch Wasserhärte 1)
Daher der Tipp mit der recht verträglichen Zitronensäure.

ROFLMAO

Kann es sein, dass Du mittlerweile eine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin hast,
die Dir das Ding aufgeschwatzt hat?
Hab der meinigen mal das Foto gezeigt und die meinte da nur : modern!
(aber ich spiel ja in der Klasse QM)


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> Lass die Kiste doch mit normalem Leitungswasser laufen!
> Bei uns laufen Kaffeemaschinen ohne Entkalken schon
> ...


 
beim kalk sehe ich da weniger das problem, eher bei den algen...



> Kann es sein, dass Du mittlerweile eine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin hast,
> die Dir das Ding aufgeschwatzt hat?
> Hab der meinigen mal das Foto gezeigt und die meinte da nur : modern!
> (aber ich spiel ja in der Klasse QM)


 
ne, bin überzeugter single... 
und seit ist gelernt habe auf was man so alles achten muss wenn man sich mit afairen durchs leben schlägt klappt das auch ganz gut...


----------



## hausenm (21 September 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Diesel, Schweröl oder, nur wenn der Geruch stört , mit dem Parfum der Frau?Mit einem Emulgator kann dann jede gewünschte Oberflächenspannung eingestellt werden Das plätschern gehört doch zu so einem Brunne dazu, lies doch mal Feng shui Bücher. Soll unheimlich beruhigen und den drang zum Örtchen fördern.
Sonnenblumenöl geht garnicht, wird doch auch ranzig ok erst nach Jahren. 
Ok aber im Ernst, warum installierst du nicht eine Kupferplatte im Brunnenboden (bei Schnittblumen verhilft eine Kupfermünze im Wasser zu längeren Leben durch abtöten der entstehenden Keime).
Gruß an die Brunnenbauer


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> und seit ist gelernt habe auf was man so alles achten muss wenn man sich mit afairen durchs leben schlägt klappt das auch ganz gut...



So, nun laß uns aber auch mal daran teilhaben. Vielleicht kauf ich mir dann auch noch einen Brunnen. Mindestens einen Jungbrunnen!


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> So, nun laß uns aber auch mal daran teilhaben.



mir ist durchaus bewusst das ich mit meinen beiträgen zum thema programmierern bzw. mit dem forum an sich teilweise meine übelsten konkurenten unterstütze, ich unterstütze sogar leute die mich vor gerichten, kirchen und meinen eigenen kunden in den dreck ziehen...

das ist alles kein problem, so selbstlos und sozial bin ich.

ABER BEI DEN WEIBERN HÖRT DER SPASS AUF! -->KNOWHOWPROTECT<--


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (22 September 2009)

Markus Du machst das genau falsch rum  erklär den Leuten Dein Patentrezept mit den Mädels (gibt sowiso genug davon - Du kannst nichtmal mit allen die in Deine Zielgruppe fallen in die Kiste hüpfen) und behalt statt dessen Deine Betriebsgeheimnisse von denen Du lebst für Dich 

Und für Pflanzenöl kann ich Dir eine preiswerte Entsorgung anbieten 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## maxi (22 September 2009)

Hallo Markus,


hast du schon ein mal Wasser + einen ordentlichen schuss Spiritus ausprobiert?

Grüße


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (22 September 2009)

*Brunnen*

Ich empfehle (betreffend Oberflächenspannung)
16mm2 Erdungslitze an Ringerde von Gebäude

Wichtig:

Grossflächig auflegen


----------



## Yoda (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe aktuell ein ähnliches Problem und dieses Thema hier über google gefunden.
Hast Du das Problem am Ende in den Griff bekommen? Ich überlege schon, den Brunnen zurüchzuschicken, er ist noch ganz neu. Ich hatte ihn über http://www.lionshome.de/accessoires-zimmerbrunnen/ gefunden und bei Mituso bestellt. Handelt es sich vielleicht sogar um den gleichen, welchen hast Du?
LG Yoda


----------

